
Sophie Tucker: Everybody loves a fat girl - elorant
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35505532
======
mchahn
Bette Midler did a routine telling Sophie jokes. She nailed them. My favorite
joke that Bette (Sophie) told was:

"I was in bed with my boyfriend Ernie. He said "Soph, you got no tits and a
tight box. I told Ernie 'get off of my back'".

Are there obscenity rules on HN? This seems appropriate to me since the joke
is true to Sophie and the article was about her.

